# Belt fed AR15 conversion



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yall ever see one of these? Thought it was cool.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty cool deal.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Yes ,,a company offer this conv. to colt guns only in the 70' That.s also when you could get 223 for 150.00/ 1000. or less. jj


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's going on my wish list.....


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

That's one way to break in a barrel


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Seems like the gas system would overheat pretty quick.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Cool ///???*

Cool does not begin to describe it, it has no muzzle climb at all. Yea I wonder how many rounds before you can cook breakfast on the barrel?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a test with video on youtube showing them put about 900rds through one before it shut down. The barrel was translucent long before it quit shooting. Of course they all start to smoke after about 45rds goes down them real quick.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> There's a test with video on youtube showing them put about 900rds through one before it shut down. The barrel was translucent long before it quit shooting. Of course they all start to smoke after about 45rds goes down them real quick.


Can you post that video? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats a class 3 weapon,I can do a 100 round mag dump and the barrel will turn white and remain off color till I wipe it down with a oily rag,I use slide fire stock on my ar-15 with 100 round KCI drum,legal with out the stamp.Lays down a curtian of lead just the same!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

706Z said:


> Thats a class 3 weapon,I can do a 100 round mag dump and the barrel will turn white and remain off color till I wipe it down with a oily rag,I use slide fire stock on my ar-15 with 100 round KCI drum,legal with out the stamp.Lays down a curtian of lead just the same!


The lower is the actual machine gun. Or if you want to be technical the registered drop in auto sear or lightning link.

One can easily buy that upper and put it on a lower with a slidefire stock.

AR barrels and gas tubes can take the heat of full auto firing.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats a heck of a lot of ammo he dumped! lol


----------

